# Opinions on rehearsal/jam/performance space



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi everyone!

So, a possible property opprtunity has arisen...the downside is I would need to make ~$1000/month off the property. There are agricultural/animal options, but as a musician I was thinking of some musical options...

The following is the info:

-Insulated stand alone building
-Approx. 60 ft. x 30 ft.
-Could be heated (depending on rental fee)
-Nothing in it..(no bathroom, lounge etc...)
-Middle of nowhere (20 mins from Guelph)
-All the noise in the world could made 24/7

With the above info, do you think bands would be interested? If so, what would the going rental rate be for something like that?

Would you separate the space into multiple spaces?

Thanks!

~Andrew :rockon2:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

kw_guitarguy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> .the downside is I would need to make ~$1000/month There are agricultural/animal options, b
> -Approx. 60 ft. x 30 ft.
> ...


need lights?

hwopv


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I would personally love such a space for my bands, but proximity would be a big issue. My experience from decades ago is that shared jam space was not respected. There was always things stolen, broken, vandalized, left unsecured, and there were disputes. If someone were to actually manage the space, *that* would be fantastic. I would envision someone with authority over the place, collecting payments, tidying, billing, advertising etc. There has been a reasonable successful local facility like this for a number of years, and it works, but it's a very private, below the radar sort of place.

No idea about cost.

I like a very large space, at least single car garage size for a small band (2-4), double garage for a larger band (4-8). Sound proofing between spaces is necessary, as is plumbing...though I once used a rural studio with an outhouse.

Good idea, but some creative management may be in order.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah, there are lights  Forgot to add that.

What I was thinking was that I would maintain the physical building, and assorted accessories (heat, lights etc...) the band/bands would be responsible for the cleanliness of their private space, any common space would be maintained by me I guess...

Thanks for the opinions!

~Andrew


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Is this a lease or a purchase? Do you feel you can draw from the area to cover your costs? Any competition for rehearsal space in the area and how much do they charge? Are you providing all the equipment? Who lets bands in and out for the rehearsals? Is it close to where you live? I've been thinking of doing something like this myself for a couple of years now.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

The building would be on my property, about 20 feet from the house.

No idea about competition...it's 20 mins from Guelph, and 10 mins from the nearest town (which I doubt even has a music store let alone rehearsal space)

The bands would provide the equipment, and let themselves in and out...unless that proved to be an issue.

I would provide the space and that's it...

~Andrew


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I think it could work..but as has been mentioned, it would take a lot of planning and effort on your part.

Andrew...Not wanting to "rain on your parade", but remember that "Band Jam Studios" here in Kitchener folded after a short time. I'm not sure why. They had 3 rooms with gear (kits, amps, mics, boards),sound proofing, well lit, carpeted, couch in each room, washroom, pop and water for sale, guitars for rent (IIRC). They booked (in advance) by the hour and had *long* hours. They would record you if you wanted to pay extra (one mic in the centre of the room, suspended from the ceiling) and provide CDs. It was staffed full time. We used it several times. The amps were cheap, so we brought our own. The kit often fell apart ...probably from being pounded on/abused.

Read what Mooh has written VERY carefully. This is the reality IMHO

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Greco brings up a good point regarding Band Jam. Not only did they provide all that space and equipment but it was much more conviently located and still went out of business. That said, I have no idea what their overhead was. The thing is if you need to get $1000/mth to make it work that could be a tall order. Anyone who's tried to get a band to show up regularly much less pay for space know's it can be a challenge. Add a 20 minute ride to nowhere and having to drag gear back and forth and I think you may be hard pressed to fill it enough to make it work. Just my thoughts. It sounds more like the perfect place for a permanent jam hall for one band who could set up and leave it or a personal jam hall, cost notwithstanding.

... Dan


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Out here in the boonies we're pretty used to long drives to do anything, I've got students with a 30-45 minute drive, and we're used to cancelling for winter weather a lot. 

Some sort of cancellation policy might be necessary.

Payment in advance, so you don't get stiffed.

Parking.

Fees might need to be negotiable, considering the renter's ability to pay versus having empty space. 

Supplying gear would be cost prohibitive, and folks might respect the whole scene more if they used their own gear, however permanent wall mount instrument holders, music and mic stands on hand might be a nice added feature for added cost.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## wayne (Apr 8, 2009)

Interesting concept - don't know if it would fly here in NS, but couldn't speak for your area.

Just flyin by to suggest/inquire - do you think some sort of "locker space" would make the space more attractive to perspective clients? That would eliminate the need to haul gear every week. It would have to be secure enough to instill confidence in the users.

W


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

wayne said:


> *"locker space" *would make the space more attractive to perspective clients? That would eliminate the need to haul gear every week. It would have to be secure enough to instill confidence in the users.
> 
> W


I forgot to mention that "Band Jam Studios" had this available (for an monthly rental cost). The areas were secure. We didn't use them...but *wayne* makes an excellent point here. 

Dave


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

we used to play in a storage rental place. it was about $125/month. no one complained about noise, we had one outlet that powered 2 smallish amps and one that we ran off of the lightbulb with one of those screw-in things.
it was cheap, no one cared about noise, and you could leave your stuff there if you wanted. it was like a small one car garage. no one wanted to hang out and party there, so there was no distractions from hangers-on. 
wintertime it was often unbearable though. no heat.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

With the area you've got you could split the space in two and leave two rigs set up. That might make it a little easier to rent out the space at a profit. 8 bands sharing the space would be about 65 dollars a band/month. Very reasonable. Scheduling becomes the issue - and hydro usage.

matt


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

here in this neck of the woods - there's a rehearsal studio that charges $15 per hour - its one of those fully equipped outfits - but only 1 room - so getting a decent schedule is a problem - and there's no flexibility on going over time etc...

there's a "rehearsal factory" here as well - but no hourly rooms there - and paying a few hundred a month (which would most like come out of my pocket mainly) ain't in the cards for us.

We found a garage - it's frikkin massive - a lady out in bowmanville rents it to us to $40 a night - she stores classic cars in it in the winter....so price is right - no schedule hassle......if they washed down the floor so there was less dust it's be even better.....lots of freaky reverb with the tin walls though. we play at night with the door wide open and let 'er rip.

not sure what we're gonna do in the winter - maybe take the plunge in the hourly rehearsal space - but man - I'd love to have access to something like what you're proposing year round.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Andrew..........i entertained the idea myself but the biggest issue would be parking.........and lack of personal privacy........even for my situation........allowing friends and aquaintances access to my car hoist can be a pain at times........my one solution, at least in the winter.......I am installing a furnace for the room, but if you want heat then bring your own furnace oil or work in the cold.......and I can guarantee that your potential renter will ask about storing vehicles, but just for a short time........


----------

